

Open Web Award Finalists [voting closes soon] - tuukkah
http://www.drumbeat.org/open-web-award-finalists-voting

======
tuukkah
I know it's a pain to sign up to a new service just to vote. Fortunately, you
can vote using OpenID. I wrote step-by-step instructions for OpenID newbies,
including how to use your own domain as your OpenID:
[http://lists.flossmanuals.net/pipermail/discuss-
flossmanuals...](http://lists.flossmanuals.net/pipermail/discuss-
flossmanuals.net/2011-February/005133.html)

